# DX code for elevated liver enzymes



## TBunge1960

Hello:

I work as a biller/coder at a large hospital. There is a debate over how to properly code elevated liver enzymes. I have been using 790.5, but others use 790.9, 790.4 and even 277.9.  I want to make sure I am coding this properly, and would like everyone to be on the same page. Thanks!


----------



## eadun2000

it is 790.5


----------



## TBunge1960

Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------

